# Ear Cleaner - Damp Environment



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Good morning. I am gathering a few necessary supplies before we bring our little one home. I would like to hear if there is an ear cleaner that is a good maintenance cleaner (once a week) for environments where there is high humidity and lots of rain. I will be sure to wipe out ears to dry them after walks. I want to do everything possible to prevent ear infections. 
I keep reading differing opinions on alcohol based to "dry it out" vs non-alcohol.
Our lab hasn't really needed anything but I know Golden's have a bit more fur there. I will definitely also have to learn to keep it thinned or trimmed.
Thanks,
Jules


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.henryscheinvet.com/Product?sku=038187 good stuff. 

They carry another melon scented one, https://www.anmpharm.com/products/cucumber-melon-otic that's really good too.
I dk if either of them would be useful if one had 'bad ears' but I clean all my dogs' ears weekly when they are groomed and use one of these two products. No one gets ear issues.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Wonderful! Thank you so much. I am hoping we don't get bad ears but if we do I guess I will use what the vet recommends. I am going to order tonight 
Jules


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have been using Tuck’s medicated pads (or generic equivalents) to clean out ears with. I don’t have problems with infected ears too often. I think one ear infection before I knew about drying ears after swimming......never had a swimming dog before.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Abeille said:


> I have been using Tuck’s medicated pads (or generic equivalents) to clean out ears with. I don’t have problems with infected ears too often. I think one ear infection before I knew about drying ears after swimming......never had a swimming dog before.




Ahh tucks?!!! Really!? And how did you find out to use that for cleaning out their ears? I’m curious, sounds like a very convenient item to use


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Zeke1 said:


> Ahh tucks?!!! Really!? And how did you find out to use that for cleaning out their ears? I’m curious, sounds like a very convenient item to use


Just the word on the street (or around the dog club). They seem to work. The dirt comes right out.


----------

